
An Open Letter to Starlink - rajivbhat
http://broadbandbreakfast.com/2020/02/an-open-letter-to-gwynne-shotwell-elon-musk-and-starlink-leadership-three-reasons-to-make-starlink-a-wholesale-neutral-operator-for-americas-local-isps/
======
connon
Pretty lively discussion at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Starlink/comments/f2b0ht/hoping_sta...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Starlink/comments/f2b0ht/hoping_starlink_goes_open_access_at_least_in)

The suggestion seems to be polarizing among Starlink enthusiasts

